
RCE exploit for the latest Safari - nbsd4life
https://github.com/LinusHenze/WebKit-RegEx-Exploit
======
dictum
Can content blockers block wasm? Can't find a related defaults flag, but even
then, it would apply to all sites. I'm thinking of something more fine-
grained.

(It's awful that Apple has made it impossible to create something like uBlock
Origin for Safari, and it will eventually stop working)

------
hamandcheese
It’s unclear from the description, does this break sandboxing? Otherwise, how
is this any more dangerous than running javascript at all?

------
Thibaut1
apple released the fix just 6 hours back

~~~
ccnafr
Any public link to the fix/announcement?

